# التغيير فى الحياه الروحيه .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

*
التغيير فى الحياه الروحيه .. asmicheal
*​
كنت اتابع ابى القديس  بابا شنوده 
ورهبان  واشخاص قديسون  حولى كثيرون معاصرون ومنتقلون
واتعجب الم يملوا من حياتهم الروتينيه 
وبحثت 
ووجدت لنهم يتمتعون بحيويه كبيره فى حياتهم 
والسر فى 
التغيير 


فساجتهد بقوه ربنا للبحث فى موضوع التغيير   
لو 
حبيتم 
تتابعوا 




=


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 مارس 2012)

ليس التغير وانما هو التجديد فى الحياة الروحية


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

التغيير " change " نيافة الأنبا موسى

هذه هى الكلمة السحرية ، التى من خلالها انتصر " أوباما " متخطياً كل الحواجز : 
• حاجز الدين ، والده مسلم وأمه مسيحية . 
• وحاجز العرق ، فهو ملون وأغلب الأمريكين بيض ، ومنهم من كان ضد السود . 
• وحاجز الحزب ، فقد وحًد الناس فى " حزب " واحد متجة إلى أمريكا واحدة ، عادلة ، وانسانية ! 
( كما كان ينادى ) . 
• وحاجز السن ، فقد اجتذب الشباب والكبار ! 
والكلمة  التى استخدمها هى " التغيير " ( change) فكانت هذه الكلمة هى " اللافته "  التى يرفعها أنصاره فى كل الحملات الانتخابية ، ويصورة مكثفة . 
لقد استفاد – بلاشك – من إدارة فاشلة ، تسببت فى نكبات كثيرة لأمريكا والعالم ، وأثارت الحروب ، وانتهت إلى انهيار اقتصادى . 
ومن هنا كانت كلمة " التغيير " ساحرة !! وجذابة !! 
لكن المهم ... كما قال كثيرون ، أن يكون هذا " التغيير" : 
• حقيقياً 
• وإيجابياً 
• وممكناً
والأهم ... وهذه من وجهة نظر دينية ، أن يكون التغيير 
• شاملاً للكيان الإنسانى كله !!!
• وقادراً على الاستمرارحتى إلى الخلود !!! 
فما قيمة تغيير يصيب الجسد والمادة والزمن فقط ... ولا يقود إلى تغيير الفكر والنفس والروح ... ويقود إلى حياة أبدية ؟! 
+++++++
من هنا جاء الرب يسوع بشعار أفضل وأكمل وأشمل ... لخصة لنا بولس الرسول بقوله : 
" تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم " ( رو 12 : 2 ) 
هذا هو التغيير الحقيقيى ، الذى يجب أن نصل إليه ونحياه !! 
بمعنى أن تتغير حياة الانسان كلها فالكلمات السابقة تشرح الآية ، إذ يقول الرسول : " لا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر " ( رو 12 : 2 ) . 
والكلمة  فى الأصل اليونانى معناها : " لا تتشبهوا بهذا الدهر " .. وفى الانجليزية :  ( bo not conformed to this world ) ... والمعنى واضح : أى لا تأخذوا "  فورمة " هذا العالم ، ولا تتشبهوا بهذا الدهر ! 
فإن تحدثنا عن هذا العالم ، أو هذا الدهر ، أو هذا العصر ، سنجد أن الثقافة السائدة فيه ، تتسم بعده معالم وهى : 

1- الذات : " I want to be myself " 
فيتمركز  الانسان حول ذاته ومع أهمية الحاجة إلى الخصوصية فهى احتيأج نفسى إنسانى  هام ، أن يحقق الإنسان ذاته ، ويستقل بشخصيته وفكره ووزناته ومواهبة إلا  أنه فى حاجة أيضا إلى المرجعية " ( اللى ، ملوش كبير ، يشترى له كبير ) ...  وهذا ليس لمصادرة الخصوصية وإلغائها ... ولكن لضبط مسارها فلا يحقق  الانسان ذاته عللا أنقاص الآخرين ، أو يستخدم أساليب مرفوضة إنسانيا ، أو  مخطئه روحيا ! 
2- الجسد "I want to make love " 
حيث كلمة love فى الثقافة السائدة حالياً هى " Lust " أى الشهوة ، فالحب فيه : الشهوى يدعى 
(  Eros ) ، والإنسانى يدعى( Phily ) ، والروحى يدعى ( Aghapy ) ... فأى حب  يقصدون ؟! هذا هو السؤال ؟! ولعل انتشار الـ porno على شاشات الفضائيات ،  والانترنيت ، والمحمول ، يؤكد أن المقصود هو " الجسد " ... مع أن اهتمام  الجسد موت " ... " اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله " ( رو 8 : 7 ) ، فهذه الأمور  تقود إلى إدمان الجنس ، وهو مرض غاية فى الخطورة كإدمان الهيروين وأصعب !!  
3- المادة "I want to make money " 
فقد  أصبح الناس يعبدون المادة ، ويجرون وراءها فى لهث خطير ! كثيراً ما يصيبهم  بالأمراض الجسدية والنفسية ، والروحية ، وهى الأخطر !! لأن " محبة المال  أصل لكل الشرور ، الذى إذ ابتغاه قوم ضلوا عن إلايمان وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع  كثيرة " (1 تى 6 : 10) 
4- الاستهلاكية : " consumerism " 
أى  الرغبة فى الشراء بسبب العروض المبهرة فى التلفزيون لمختلف أنواع السلع !  لدرجة أننى سأشترى شيئاً لست بحاجة إليه ! وهذه المظهرية والاستهلاكية لم  تعد تتناسب مع ما حدث فى العالم من أزمة مالية طاحنة ، تحتاج أن تقتصد فى  الانفاق ، وتصرف على الأساسيات والضروريات البناءة ، أكثر من المظاهر  الفارغة ! 
5- العنف : " Violence " 
وهو  واضح فى كل مكان ، من الحروب ، إلى النزاعات على كل شئ ، إلى الخلافات  الأسرية ، إلى إدمان المخدرات كعنف على الذات وعلى الآخرين ... ويرجع البعض  ذلك كله إلى ما يبث على الإعلام من أفلام عنف تستثير غريزة المقاتلة ...  بل حتى ألعاب الاطفال الالكترونية صارت تحفز على العنف ! 
+++++++
يشرح لنا معلمنا بولس الطريق إلى " التغيير نحو الأفضل " فى 4 خطوات ، وذلك فى رومية 12 
1- تجديد الذهن : " Merania " 
يقول الرسول : " تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم " 
....  حيث mera = تغيير ، و nous = ذهن ... أى تغيير أسلوب ومسار ومنهج التفكير  ... فنبعد أن كان الانسان يفكر فى السلبيات ، يقرر أن يتجه نحو الايجابيات  البناءة ، فى حياته وحياة اسرته وكنيسته ومجتمعه ! إنها " التوبة " حيث  كلمة " تاب " هى أصلاً " ثاب " ... أى صحا ... فالتوبة هى صحوة ذهنية روحية  : اقوم وأذهب إلى أبى ، وأقول له : أخطأت " ( لوقا 15 مثل الابن الضال ) .  
2- العضوية فى جسد المسيح : 
أى المعمودية ، حيث نموت مع المسيح ونقوم معه إلى " جدة الحياة " ، أى الحياة الجديدة 
(  رومية 6 : ) .... فالتجديد فى المعمودية يحدث للطبيعة البشرية كلها ، إذ  قد خلقهم الانسان العتيق .. ولبستم الجديد . ( ) ... هذا التجديد الروحى  الشامل يجعلنا أبناء لله والكنيسة ... ويجعلنا أعضاء فى جسد المسيح (  الكنيسة ) ... حيث يكون الرب يسوع رأساً لهذا الجسد ، والقديسون فى السماء ،  والمؤمنون على الارض أعضاء فى هذا الجسد ... " نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد فى  المسيح ، واعضاء بعضنا لبعض " ( رومية 12 : 5 ) . 
3- الخدمة فى الكنيسة : 
فالعضو  الحى له وظيفة وعمل لبنيان الجسد كله ، لذلك أصبح " لنا مواهب مختلفة بحسب  النعمة المعطاة لنا " ( رومية 12 : 6 ) . ثم يعدد لنا الرسول هذه المواهب  فيقول كأمثلة لها : الخدمة – التعليم – الوعظ – العطاء – التدبير – الرحمة –  العبادة – رعاية المحتاجين والفقراء – إضافة الغرباء – المشاركة الوجدانية  " فرحاً مع الفرحين ، وبكاء مع الباكين " . ومن لا يخدم هو عضو خامل ،  يعتبر نفسه كالزائدة الدورية " التى لن تعد لها وظيفة فى الجسم الآن . 
4- الشهادة فى المجتمع : فالمسيحى  الحقيقى شاهد أمين للسيد المسيح فى المجتمع المحيط به : الاسرة – المدرسة –  الكلية – الكنيسة – الشارع ... الخ . لذلك يوصينا الرسول قائلاً : "  معتنين بأمور حسنة قدام جميع الناس " ..... " لا يغلبنك الشر ، بل أغلب  الشر بالخير " ( رومية 12 : 17 ، 21 ) . 
وهكذا نتغير – بالمسيح – لنصير صورة جميلة فى الداخل والخارج ، وفى الكنيسة والمجتمع.
منقولة من موقع اسقفية الشباب


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/videos?feature=mh




*      الأنبا رافائيل - تأمل بالموسيقى عن التغيير    *









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZloQ8jubgM


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

*تامل عن التغير ابونا داود لمعي *





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4oOg2VYSco&feature=related


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

*عظات ينفع أتغير   أبونا داود لمعى *





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXfkU5c7cVQ&feature=related


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

*من‏ ‏ثمار‏ ‏التغيير 
حياة‏ ‏القداسة 
لنيافة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏موسي - أسقف‏ ‏الشباب 


كانت‏  ‏الثمرة‏ ‏الأولي‏ ‏للتغيير‏ ‏في‏ ‏المسيحية‏ ‏هي‏ ‏الإيمان‏ ‏الحي‏  ‏بالسيد‏ ‏المسيح‏, ‏أما‏ ‏الثمرة‏ ‏الثانية‏ ‏فهي‏: ‏حياة‏ ‏القداسة‏.  ‏واضح‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الجيل‏ ‏الرقمي‏ ‏المعاصر‏ , ‏تتاح‏ ‏أمامه‏ ‏مصادر‏ ‏إثارة‏  ‏غير‏ ‏مسبوقة‏, ‏فأمامه‏:‏
‏1- ‏الشاشة‏ ‏الكبيرة‏: ‏أي‏ ‏السينما‏,  ‏وما‏ ‏تقدمه‏ ‏من‏ ‏أفلام‏ , ‏أكثرها‏ ‏مرتبط‏ ‏بالغريزة‏, ‏أما‏ ‏غريزة‏  ‏الجنس‏ ‏أو‏ ‏المقاتلة‏, ‏أو‏ ‏علي‏ ‏الأكثر‏ ‏حب‏ ‏الاستطلاع‏ ‏وكأفلام‏  ‏الخيال‏ ‏العلمي‏.‏
‏2- ‏الشاشة‏ ‏المتوسطة‏: ‏أي‏ ‏التليفزيون‏ ,  ‏فمع‏ ‏أن‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏ضبط‏ ‏جيد‏ ‏لما‏ ‏يعرض‏ ‏علي‏ ‏التليفزيون‏ ‏الرسمي‏ ,  ‏هناك‏ ‏الآن‏ ‏فضائيات‏ ‏حرة‏ ‏للغاية‏, ‏بل‏ ‏وأحيانا‏ ‏إباحية‏  ‏التوجه‏.‏
‏3- ‏الشاشة‏ ‏الصغيرة‏: ‏وهي‏ ‏شاشة‏ ‏اللاب‏ ‏توب‏ (‏الكمبيوتر‏), ‏وخطرها‏ ‏ينبع‏ ‏مما‏ ‏يلي‏:‏
أ‏- ‏إنها‏ ‏تشاهد‏ ‏إما‏ ‏علي‏ ‏انفراد‏ ‏أو‏ ‏مع‏ ‏مجموعة‏ ‏منحرفة‏ ‏من‏ ‏الشباب‏.‏
ب‏-  ‏إنها‏ ‏تتيح‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏الاختيار‏ ‏الشخصي‏, ‏فالمشاهد‏ ‏يختار‏ ‏بنفسه‏  ‏من‏ ‏آلاف‏ ‏المواقع‏ ‏والملفات‏ ‏ما‏ ‏يريد‏ ‏هو‏ ‏شخصيا‏.‏
ج‏-   ‏إنها‏ ‏تتيح‏ ‏فرصة‏ ‏غير‏ ‏محدودة‏ ‏من‏ ‏التنوع‏ ‏والاختيارات‏, ‏سواء‏  ‏من‏ ‏جهة‏ ‏المشاهد‏ ‏المتنوعة‏, ‏أو‏ ‏عروض‏ ‏لعلاقات‏ ‏منحرفة‏..  ‏إلخ‏.‏
‏4- ‏شاشة‏ ‏الموبايل‏: ‏وهي‏ ‏أخطرها‏ ‏جميعا‏, ‏حيث‏ ‏تتيح‏  ‏نقل‏ ‏وتخزين‏ ‏كل‏ ‏ما‏ ‏سبق‏, ‏مما‏ ‏يجعل‏ ‏فرص‏ ‏الانحراف‏ ‏متاحة‏  ‏بصورة‏ ‏غير‏ ‏مسبوقة‏, ‏وعلي‏ ‏دائرة‏ ‏اتساعها‏ ‏هو‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏كله‏.‏
هذا‏ ‏التحدي‏ ‏يقود‏ ‏بعض‏ ‏أبناء‏ ‏الجيل‏ ‏الرقمي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏نوعين‏ ‏من‏ ‏الإدمان‏:‏
‏1- ‏إدمان‏ ‏الكمبيوتر‏: Computer Addiction‏
‏2- ‏إدمان‏ ‏الجنس‏ : Sex Addiction‏
وكلاهما‏  ‏مرض‏ ‏خطير‏ , ‏حيث‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏المصاب‏ ‏به‏ ‏نوع‏ ‏من‏ ‏الاعتمادية‏  Dependence ‏بمعني‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏يعتمد‏ ‏علي‏ ‏جرعة‏ ‏خارجية‏ ‏من‏ ‏استخدام‏  ‏الكمبيوتر‏, ‏أو‏ ‏ممارسة‏ ‏الخطيئة‏ ‏بالحواس‏, ‏وأحيانا‏  ‏بالممارسة‏!!.‏
لهذا‏ ‏فالحاجة‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏القداسة‏, ‏والاقتناع‏  ‏بأهميتها‏ , ‏وبمكاسبها‏ ‏لحياتنا‏, ‏علي‏ ‏الأرض‏ ‏وفي‏ ‏السماء‏ ...  ‏حاجة‏ ‏جوهرية‏ ‏للجيل‏ ‏الرقمي‏... ‏ومن‏ ‏هنا‏ ‏نسأل‏:‏
‏1- ‏ما‏  ‏مفهوم‏ ‏القداسة؟‏ ‏هل‏ ‏هناك‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏للإنسان‏ ‏أم‏ ‏أن‏ ‏القداسة‏  ‏لله‏ ‏وحده؟‏ ‏وما‏ ‏الفرق‏ ‏بين‏ ‏أن‏ ‏الله‏ ‏قدوس‏ ‏والإنسان‏ ‏قديس؟
‏2- ‏ما‏ ‏ضرورة‏ ‏القداسة؟‏ ‏وما‏ ‏مكاسبها‏ ‏للإنسان؟
‏3- ‏من‏ ‏هم‏ ‏أعداء‏ ‏القداسة؟
‏4- ‏وما‏ ‏الطريق‏ ‏إليها؟
حديثنا‏ - ‏إذن‏- ‏سيتناول‏:‏
‏1- ‏مفهوم‏ ‏القداسة‏.‏
‏2- ‏ضرورة‏ ‏القداسة‏.‏
‏3- ‏أعداء‏ ‏القداسة‏.‏
‏4- ‏طريق‏ ‏القداسة‏.‏
‏1- ‏مفهوم‏ ‏القداسة
هناك‏  ‏فرق‏ ‏شاسع‏ ‏بين‏ ‏القداسة‏ ‏لدي‏ ‏الله‏ , ‏الذي‏ ‏ندعوه‏ ‏القدوس‏  ‏أو‏ ‏كلي‏ ‏القداسة‏, ‏وبين‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏المدعو‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏نسبية‏  ‏محدودة‏, ‏تتناسب‏ ‏مع‏ ‏الإنسان‏ ‏المحدود‏.‏
قداسة‏ ‏الله‏: ‏هي‏  ‏عصمته‏, ‏أي‏ ‏أنها‏ ‏عدم‏ ‏إمكانية‏ ‏الخطأ‏, ‏وهي‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏مطلقة‏,  ‏وغير‏ ‏محدودة‏... ‏وكلمة‏ ‏عصمة‏ ‏بالإنجليزية‏ ‏تشرج‏ ‏نفسها‏ ‏فهي‏  (‏عصمة‏= Infallibility) ‏وهي‏ ‏كلمة‏ ‏من‏ 3 ‏مقاطع‏:‏
‏In= ‏للنفي
‏fall= ‏يسقط
‏ability= ‏إمكانية
أي‏  ‏عدم‏ ‏إمكانية‏ ‏السقوط‏ .. ‏أي‏ ‏العصمة‏ ‏الكاملة‏, ‏والقداسة‏ ‏غير‏  ‏المحدودة‏ ‏والمطلقة‏. ‏وهي‏ ‏غير‏ ‏موجودة‏ ‏إلا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الله‏ ‏وحده‏,  ‏وهي‏ ‏من‏ ‏أهم‏ ‏الأدلة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏هو‏ ‏اللوغوس‏ ‏الكلمة‏  ‏ظاهرا‏ ‏في‏ ‏الجسد‏, ‏لأنه‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يعرف‏ ‏خطية‏ (2‏كو‏5:21), ‏وقد‏  ‏تحدي‏ ‏اليهود‏ ‏قائلا‏: ‏من‏ ‏منكم‏ ‏يبكتني‏ ‏علي‏ ‏خطية؟‏ (‏يو‏  8:46).‏
أما‏ ‏قداسة‏ ‏الإنسان‏: ‏فهي‏ ‏نسبية‏, ‏وحدودة‏, ‏أي‏ ‏أنه‏  ‏يجاهد‏ ‏في‏ ‏طريقها‏ ‏ليشابه‏ ‏صورة‏ ‏الله‏ , ‏ليتأهل‏ ‏بنعمة‏ ‏الله‏  ‏لنوال‏ ‏ملكوته‏ ‏وشركة‏ ‏ميراث‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏في‏ ‏النور‏ (‏كو‏1:12).  ‏فالإنسان‏ ‏مهما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏مستواه‏ ‏الروحي‏ ‏معرض‏ ‏للسقوط‏, ‏ومدعو‏  ‏للتوبة‏ ‏طوال‏ ‏حياته‏.‏
قال‏ ‏معلمنا‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏الرسول‏: ‏نظير‏  ‏القدوس‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏دعاكم‏, ‏كونوا‏ ‏أنتم‏ ‏أيضا‏ ‏قديسين‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏  ‏سيرة‏. ‏لأنه‏ ‏مكتوب‏: ‏كونوا‏ ‏قديسين‏ ‏لأني‏ ‏أنا‏ ‏قدوس‏ (1‏بط‏1:  16,15).‏
ويقول‏ ‏معلمنا‏ ‏بولس‏ ‏الرسول‏ : ‏القداسة‏.. ‏بدونها‏ ‏لن‏ ‏يري‏ ‏أحد‏ ‏الرب‏ (‏عب‏ 12:14).‏
وهنا‏ ‏يأتي‏ ‏سؤال‏ ‏مهم‏:‏
هل‏ ‏القداسة‏ ‏معناها‏ ‏العصمة‏ ‏أو‏ ‏اللاخطية‏ ‏؟  *


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

للبحث بقيه 

لو 


حبيتم 


تتابعوا


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

* كتاب بدعة الخلاص في لحظة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

 * الخَلط بين التغيير والخلاص*

 
1  قرأت في أحد الكتب فقرة  	يقول فيها قائلها:
,,  	شاول الملك  	عندما مسحه 	صموئيل النبى، قال له: (يحل عليك روح الرب.. وتتحول إلى رجل آخر) (1صم 10: 6). وقد تم هذا القول لشاول في لحظة. إذ يسجل 	الكتاب قائلاً: (وكان  	عندما أدار كتفه لكي يذهب من عند صموئيل، أن الله أعطاه قلباً آخر) (1صم 10: 9) ولاحظ تعبير 	الكتاب أنه (عندما أدار كتفه) وادارة الكتف لا تستغرق  	وقتاً (أه)
وفى الواقع لست أجد في هذه  	القصة دليلاً على الخلاص في لحظة، إنما أرى فيها دليلاً على عكس هذا‍‍‍!! 





شاول الملك تغير فعلاً،  	وتغير في لحظة، وأعطاه الله قلباً آخر، وعمل روح الرب فيه، فتنبأ مع  	الأنبياء، حتى قال الناس في تعجب: (أشاول أيضاً بين الأنبياء؟!)
كل هذا حدث حقاً. ولكن ماذا  	كانت نهاية شاول؟


* 

*​ 2  إن شاول الذي تغير في  	لحظة، وحل عليه روح الرب وتنبأ، لم يخلص أبداً، بل هلك!
فقد ختمت حياة هذا الإنسان  	بمأساة، قال فيها  	 	الوحي الإلهي: (وفارق روح الرب شاول، وبغته روح ردئ من  	قبل الرب) (1صم 16: 14) وكان يحتاج إلى داود، لكي يضرب له على العود فيهدأ. (والرب ندم لأنه ملك شاول  	على 	 	إسرائيل) (1صم 15: 35) ولما ناح عليه 	صموئيل النبى، قال له الرب: (حتى متى تنوح على شاول، وأنا قد رفضته؟!) (1صم 16: 1)  	
* 

*​ 3  حقاً إن التغير شيء،  	والخلاص شيء آخر.
ولا يجوز أن نأخذ الكلام عن  	التغير، كلاماً عن الخلاص
إن  	شاول الملك  	لم ينل الخلاص بتغيره، ولا بحلول روح الله عليه، ولا بموهبة النبوة التي منحت  	له، ولا بالمسحة المقدسة التي نالها من 	صموئيل النبى!! وكانت نهايته إلى الهلاك.  	ولهذا فإن الكتاب لا يعطى الأهمية الكبرى، ولا اسم الخلاص للتغيرات التي تحدث  	حتى  	للقديسين، وإنما يقول: (أنظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم) (عب 13: 7)  	
* 

*​ 4  وما أسهل أن التغير إلى  	أفضل، يعقبه تغير آخر إلى أسوأ*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و  	الكتب الأخرى). *وحياة الإنسان دائمة التغير. والمهم هو كيف تنتهى أيام غربته في العالم.
ومثال شاول الملك هذا، عن  	التغير اللحظى، لا يخدم بدعة الخلاص في لحظة، بل هو ضدها تماماً
ونفس الكلام نقوله أيضاً إن  	التغير في حياة  	التوبة، حتى لو تم في لحظة..!
* 

*​ 5  وقد يتغير إنسان في لحظة، من خاطئ إلى تائب!  	
ولكن ذلك لا يعنى أنه قد خلص، فقد يفقد توبته.  	
توبته قد تنقله من الموت إلى  	الحياة! ثم يعود إلى الموت مرة أخرى، إن لم تستمر معه التوبة، وعاد إلى  	الخطية، وأجرة الخطية موت (رو 6: 23)
وقد تكون التوبة قوية جداً،  	وعمل  	 	النعمة قوياً جداً.
* 

*​ 6  ويتحول في  	التوبة من خاطئ  	إلى قديس، ثم يفقد قداسته ويسقط ولا يكون قد خلص في لحظة!
وبغض النظر عن أن كلمة قديس،  	أطلقت في الكتاب في أحيان كثيرة على عموم المؤمنين، كما قال  	بولس الرسول: (سلموا على قديس في  	المسيح يسوع) (فى  	4: 21) (ساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة وطلبة لأجل جميع  	القديسين) (أف 6: 18)  	وأرسل 	القديس  	بولس رسائله إلى (جميع القديسين في المسيح يسوع الذين في  	فيلبي مع  	أساقفة وشمامسة) (فى 1: 1) وإلى  	(القديسين أجمعين الذين في  	أخائية) (2كو 1: 1) وإلى (القديسين الذين في كولوسى) (كو 1: 2) (انظر أيضاً في 4: 22، 13: 24، 1 كو 1: 2، 2 كو  	13: 13)
بغض النظر عن كل هذا، نقول:  	كم من قديسين سقطوا، وفقدوا الدفعة الأولى في حياتهم التي حولتهم إلى قديسين،  	واحتاجوا إلى تكرار التوبة والتغير من جديد..
داود النبي كان قديساً، وسقط، واحتاج إلى توبة ودموع. وشمشون كان قديساً، ومن رجال الإيمان (عب 11: 32  	) ومع ذلك سقط، واحتاج إلى توبة لكي يخلص. وسليمان كان قديساً، وتحدث مع  	الله أكثر من مرة وتراءى له في 	جبعون، ومنحه قلباً حكيماً مميزاً لم يكن مثله  	من قبل ولا من بعد (1مل 3: 5  12) وتراءى له ثانية بعد تدشين الهيكل،  	وأخبره أنه سمع صلاته (1مل 9: 2، 3) ومع ذلك سقط 	سليمان (1مل 11: 4)  	وأحتاج إلى توبة.
ويعوزنا الوقت إن تحدثنا عن  	قديسين في التاريخ سقطوا، واحتاجوا إلى توبة لخلاصهم، ومن أمثلتهم  	يعقوب  	المجاهد، وموسى السائح،  	وبائيسة.. وغيرهم.
إذن الوصول إلى القداسة شيء،  	والوصول إلى الخلاص شيء آخر، إّ يمكن فقد القداسة. والإنسان دائم التغير. 	
* 

*​ 7  يمكن أن يتغير الإنسان من  	خاطئ إلى قديس، ولا يكون قد خلص بعد، لأنه محتاج إلى الثبات في القداسة،  	وليس إلى مجرد التحول إليها..
وهوذا الرسول يقول: (فإذا  	لنا هذه المواعيد أيها الأحباء، لنطهر ذاوتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح،  	مكملين القداسة في خوف الله) (2كو 7: 1) ويقول: (يثبت قلوبكم بلا لوم في  	القداسة) (1تس 3: 13)
* 

*​ 8  لذلك نقول إن الخلاص هو  	قصة العمر كله، يمر فيها الإنسان على  	الإيمان والتوبة والمعمودية والقداسة،  	ويحتاج إلى أن يثبت.
إنه يتغير في سلوكه في حالة  	إلى أخرى. ولكن عليه أن يثبت في الحالة الفضلى التي يصل إليها. ولا يظن أن  	مجرد التغير هو الخلاص..
* 

*​ 9  وهناك من يتغير ويخلص،  	ولكنه لا يخلص في وقت تغيره.
  	شاول الطرسوسى مثلاً: تغير  	قلبه من مضطهد للكنيسة إلى  	مؤمن بالرب  	يسوع وصار أناء مختاراً (أع 9) ولكنه  	لم يخلص في لحظة لقائه بالرب، وفي لحظة هذا التغير.
بل أرسله الرب إلى  	حنانيا  	الذى قال له: (أيها الأخ شاول.. لماذا تتوانى؟ قم اعتمد واغسل خطاياك) (أع 22: 16) إذن  	خطاياه لم تكن قد غسلت حتى ذلك الوقت. فلما اعتمد اغتسل منها  	وخلص (مر 16: 16).
إذن ساعة التغير، ليست هى  	ساعة الخلاص
كما أن كثيرين يحتاجون إلى مدة  	طويلة للتغير..
* 

*​ 10  ما أكثر نواحى  التغير في  	حياة الإنسان. ولكن ليس كل تغير خلاصاً. إنك قد تتأثر بعظة أو بقراءة  معينة، فتغير شيئاً من حياتك، أو تغير حياتك كلها. ولكن هذا التغير ليس هو  الخلاص  	ربما مزمور واحد يغير حياتك، أو آية تغير حياتك، أو معجزة تغير حياتك.  	تغيرها إلى التوبة او التكريس مثلاً.
* 

*​ 11  ولكن تكريس الحياة شيء،  	والخلاص شيء آخر
إن آية واحدة سمعها  	الأنبا  	أنطونيوس، استطاعت أن تغير حياته فذهب وباع كل ماله واعطاه للفقراء، واتجه  	إلى حياة الرهبنة. أيجرؤ أحد أن يقول إن الأنبا أنطونيوس نال الخلاص، حينما  	سمع هذه الآية وتغير؟‍ ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!
حقاً إنه تغيير. ولكن  	الرهبنة شيء، والخلاص شيء آخر.
إذن لا يجوز أن نأخذ كل تغيير  	على أنه خلاص!
* 

*​ 12  حدث أيضاً أن  	القديس أوغسطينوس جلس جلسة روحية مع نفسه، قادته إلى 	التوبة وتغيير الحياة. وكانت  	جلسة تاريخية حاسمة، ولكنه لم ينل الخلاص في تلك الجلسة. ولقد قرأ  	كتاب  	حياة الأنبا أنطونيوس، وتأثر به جداً. ولكن هذا التأثر وما تبعه من تغيير لم  	يكن هو الخلاص، إنما كان خطوة في الطريق.
إن الجلسة مع النفس هامة،  	وقد تكون نتيجتها تغيراً أو سعياً إلى التوبة. ولكنها مجرد خوات إلى الله. 	
ليست هذه الخطوات هى الخلاص،  	إنما تقود إليه.
قد تأخذ من الجلسة قوة من  	الله ونعمة تعينك في حياتك. وقد تنتهى إلى تصميم داخلى على التوبة. كل هذا  	حسن ومفيد، ولكن ليس هو الخلاص. إنها مجرد وسائل.. هكذا كان القديسون يجلسون  	إلى أنفسهم، أو يدخلون داخل أنفسهم. ولكنهم لم ينالوا الخلاص في تلك اللحظات،  	إنما نالوا نعمة وبركة.
بعض من الذين تغيروا، ونالوا  	خلاصاً بالإيمان والتوبة والمعمودية، تعرضوا لتغيير عكسى أوصلهم إلى الردة. 	
وقص هذه الردة كثيرة في  	الكتاب المقدس: منها قصة  	ديماس الذي كان أحد مساعدى 	القديس بولس الرسول في  	الكرازة (كو 4: 14) والذي ذكره في إحدى المرات قبل  	القديس لوقا (فل 24)  	هذا تغير وارتد وقال عنه القديس بولس: (ديماس قد تركنى إذ أحب العالم الحاضر  	) (2تى 4: 9)
ومن أمثلة ديماس، أولئك  	الذين قال عنهم الرسول: (لأن كثيرين ممن كنت أذكرهم لكم مراراً، والآن  	أذكرهم أيضاً باكياً، وهم أعداء صليب المسيح) (فى 3: 18)
إن الردة رد على من  	يضعون عبارة (التغير) في موضع كلمة (الخلاص) وما أسهل أن يتغير الإنسان في  	لحظة، من خاطئ إلى تائب، إلى قديس. وينتقل من ظلمة إلى نور، ومن موت إلى  	حياة، وينال قوة.
ثم يتغير إلى العكس مرة ثانية، وقد يهلك أخيراً! 









http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/His-Holiness-Pope-Shenouda-III-Books-Online/34-Bed3et-El-Khalas-Fi-Lahza/The-Heresy-of-Salvation-in-a-Moment__82-Change-VS-Salvation.html






















*  *


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

*فيديو : 
**عظة " دوافع التغيير " ـ الأنبا سارافيم *









http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/20666116


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2012)

*للتحميل :  
** دورة التغيير الفعال*







http://fr-beshoykamel.hooxs.com/t267-topic


----------

